# Install os from virtual drive?



## mukilan (Jan 29, 2007)

Hai,
My dvd writer quit unexppectedlay.But now i am in a condition to reinstall the os.
I have my  os installation dvd.I s there any way to use a virtual drive to install the os?
Thanks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

Which os are you on now and which are you installing.


----------



## mukilan (Jan 29, 2007)

Now i have xp installed.I recently bought a mac intel.But i had no knowledge of dual booting at that time.So i kept it away
__________
Is it possible?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

do u hav the image of the dvd on ur hdd???? or the files atleast???


----------



## mukilan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes i do have the iso image
__________
Please hhelp
__________
Please help me.This is yrgent


----------



## rahull (Jan 30, 2007)

download winrar from net extract the iso content to a folder eg d:\xpsetup

then download smartdrv.exe of net you can get this even on bootdisk of ME

boot the pc in dos using floppy drive
run smartdrv
goto d:\xpsetup\i386 folder
[then type]
d:\xpsetup\i386>winnt

Setup begins......
If you don't have a floppy drive and bootable disk get it from neighbour or 
get cd/dvd writer from other friend!

All the Best


----------



## [A]bu (Jan 30, 2007)

all the best download a virtual drive from net and the make the image of the ISO file into a complete drive. Man it can work. The drive can deleted or again kept.


----------



## mukilan (Jan 31, 2007)

[A]bu said:
			
		

> all the best download a virtual drive from net and the make the image of the ISO file into a complete drive. Man it can work. The drive can deleted or again kept.



Thanks.But i googled and found a site that said "since the drivers for the virtual drive are loaded only after windows starts , i cannot be used at boot"

Still, i have hope that there is some way


----------

